# Has anyone tried Emotions Anonymous?



## Lunachik (May 25, 2004)

I went to a couple of E.A. meetings, mostly to out of the house and around people, but in an environment where I didn't feel like I had to hide my S.A.

I stopped after the second meeting because in the group I attended we weren't allowed to mention any diagnosis we had and I found it very limiting. 

But I've heard from other people since then that most E.A. groups do let people talk about them, so I'm considering trying again.

My question is, though, does anybody have any experience or thoughts on going through a 12-step program for anxiety (and depression)? Does anyone know if it would be helpful? 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

Emotions Anonymous was a group that I considered trying ~ Recovery Inc. was my first choice, but I haven't made it to one of their meetings either (I do plan to, hopefully before the end of the year). If I make it to an E.A. meeting, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I really need to check out a group meeting of this type. Just to meet other people and feel comforted. Hey, Hopena, another Ohio person, welcome. I'm in Columbus btw.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've never even heard of EA. Is it new? 

(3 out of 4 posters here are Ohioans now! Woohoo!)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ohio, the heart of it all??


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Apparently.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Ohio, the heart of it all??


Don't forget Ohio State is No. 1 again.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, and the only remaining "top competition" is USF and Boston College?! Weird season.


----------



## Lunachik (May 25, 2004)

ardrum said:


> I've never even heard of EA. Is it new?


I think it's been around for a while, although I only heard about it a year ago.

Here are couple of links if you want to check it out:

http://emotionsanonymous.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emotions_Anonymous



hopena said:


> Emotions Anonymous was a group that I considered trying ~ Recovery Inc. was my first choice, but I haven't made it to one of their meetings either (I do plan to, hopefully before the end of the year). If I make it to an E.A. meeting, I'll let you know how it goes.


Well, I'm off the check out Recovery, Inc. because I've never heard of that before. Thanks for rec, hopena.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

On a related note, I was going to try Cuddle Parties until all the kind people here made SO MUCH FUN OF THE IDEA THAT I CAVED...that and I didn't see there were dudes cuddling other dudes, not that there is anything wrong with that....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not interested in EA personally, but I just found it interesting that I hadn't heard of it. Thanks for the links though.

I actually HAVE heard of cuddle parties though. The thought of that makes me want to vomit though, as I have weird issues with physical touch.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have weird issues with physical touch too...I NEED MORE OF IT! LOL.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I have weird issues with physical touch too...I NEED MORE OF IT! LOL.


Yeah, I think exposure would be ultimately the best route (as terrifying as that often sounds to me). There aren't many options that don't qualify as illegal though! :lol


----------

